# What is the latest official radio?



## ProgHouse (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes, I looked around and am sure this question has been answered, however, I have so many radios on my SD card I can't keep them straight. If someone could dropbox me a link to the latest official radio (not a leak) that would be awesome.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Here you go

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=1669


----------



## ProgHouse (Jun 13, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> Here you go
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=1669


Thanks for the reply, but I meant the one that was officially released, not a leak.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## lambda (Jul 25, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1160346


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

ProgHouse said:


> Thanks for the reply, but I meant the one that was officially released, not a leak.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


Ah yes, i see now, i am blind...:erm (1):


----------



## ProgHouse (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks guys...

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## gitku (Jul 4, 2011)

"ProgHouse said:


> Thanks guys...
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


Most recent ends in 625 and 627

That's the last ota radios


----------

